# New Rules about Boating?



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

billfer said:


> Actually it appears that the new executive order has put an end to boating (not including kayaking)
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/coronaviru...XVBcvqQ8w-UE9fLk0Xoyai8_cs3Qc_0b7BPtykyIC2dBQ
> 
> View attachment 514777


Thank you Sir for the update. Looks like no time on the water for a few weeks.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

piketroller said:


> Thank you for your help. I’ve been working from home 8-10 hours a day and getting my entertainment on this site on the evening I can’t go fishing because of the weather. Without a commute or anywhere else to go, I’ve had more time to be on this site than normal.
> 
> Maybe I should have prefaced “with all due respect” instead?
> View attachment 514753


No problem, I understand, stressful times these days for all of us.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

daddyb81 said:


> I've done my absolute best to stay apolitical throughout most of my 38 years on this earth. I rarely think my personal opinions are enlightened enough to be worth projecting them to others. But this utter nonsense has crossed even my line. I will be writing every representative I can possibly find in the vain hope that it finds a willing ear. This government claims to use sound science and reasoning in their decision making, while out of the other side of her mouth she paints broad strokes with her pen that make little to no sense. To each their own and I'm sure there are people that agree with her decision. But I'm truly becoming fearful at the ease with which she is destroying people's economic lives, and takes away our personal freedoms. This is a joke and I for one have finally crossed the line to being truly ticked off. Punish the many for the sins of the few... The American way...


I couldn't agree more with that Statement. The Government in this particular case has gone to far. The boating regulations and now, we can't purchase certain items like Landscaping and Home Repair while the Store itself is open? Iv'e really had enough, one would think we live in Russia or China!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

onebad800 said:


> Yup it’s shutdown from a motor powered boat absolutely BS , loaded to go to Erie in morning not sure what to do now.


Boats are out Frank.. Get out


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

daddyb81 said:


> I've done my absolute best to stay apolitical throughout most of my 38 years on this earth. I rarely think my personal opinions are enlightened enough to be worth projecting them to others. But this utter nonsense has crossed even my line. I will be writing every representative I can possibly find in the vain hope that it finds a willing ear. This government claims to use sound science and reasoning in their decision making, while out of the other side of her mouth she paints broad strokes with her pen that make little to no sense. To each their own and I'm sure there are people that agree with her decision. But I'm truly becoming fearful at the ease with which she is destroying people's economic lives, and takes away our personal freedoms. This is a joke and I for one have finally crossed the line to being truly ticked off. Punish the many for the sins of the few... The American way...





daddyb81 said:


> I've done my absolute best to stay apolitical throughout most of my 38 years on this earth. I rarely think my personal opinions are enlightened enough to be worth projecting them to others. But this utter nonsense has crossed even my line. I will be writing every representative I can possibly find in the vain hope that it finds a willing ear. This government claims to use sound science and reasoning in their decision making, while out of the other side of her mouth she paints broad strokes with her pen that make little to no sense. To each their own and I'm sure there are people that agree with her decision. But I'm truly becoming fearful at the ease with which she is destroying people's economic lives, and takes away our personal freedoms. This is a joke and I for one have finally crossed the line to being truly ticked off. Punish the many for the sins of the few... The American way...


Of course we’re all ticked off, but was it really that hard to keep 6 ft. apart, fish alone or just with members of the same household for a while? 
We need to treat everyone like they have the virus until it’s history or life will be changed for a long time. I’m really bummed about this. God bless us all.


----------



## baywulf (Jan 5, 2011)

And the propaganda machine keeps on ticking. Blame your fellow citizens and not the intrusive tyrants. L. Sad. Yes I'm one of the Patriots that won't stand still for this. Now you're angry. When they came for the teachers, I said nothing because I wasn't a teacher. When they came for the scholar I said nothing because I wasn't a scholar. But when the came for my fishing. Holy cow. This is a virus. Until it reaches herd immunity it will affect and kill mainly the elderly. Social distancing is the worst thing to do.


sweet lou said:


> Well, thanks to all the people that just couldn't follow the rules(nobody gonna step on my freedoms). Now that I can't legally use my boat I hope the ticket writing is intense. Again thanks a lot.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flsherman (Mar 25, 2017)

I truly believe the let down here is the people blaming each other wake up people realize how out of control this governor is instead of complaining on here take a stand write your local government and let them know how you feel express your opinions it’s your right for now I don’t think we lost that yet .


----------



## Danno (Dec 31, 2010)

*There is a huge thread on this subject in the Detroit River Forum. It appears that the information above is an interpretation from the DNR .... check to see it the quote above is from a DNR link. The arguement is that the DNR cant make the laws but they enforce them. I just read the Executive order 2020-42 (see below) and no where does it state you cant fish or use a powerboat. I'm not planning on fishing, but I think the DNR is enforcing a law that doesn't exist







*


----------



## shatsky (Jan 11, 2009)

We need to get Uncle Ted on this for us... lol. Just kidding, I’ll be calling anybody I can Monday. This is bogus. Weather stinks for next few days so we have a few days to get this straightened out.


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Do I think the state and the country are over-reacting to Covid? Yes, probably. The math and models suggest this it is equivalent to a bad flu or maybe a bit worse. Heck, I probably already had it. I work(ed) in sales, my wife works in a hospital, I have kids that forget to wash their hands.

However, I do know there are 40 covid patients on ventilators at my wife's hospital, so it is really out there. I do know my hunting and fishing fanatic friend in SE Michigan is holed up in his cabin up North for the past 4 weeks because he is on immune compromising medicine and has nearly died of pneumonia twice. I do know my co-work who is an AR-15 collector, hand-gun-lovin, anit-establishment type is terrified because he too is on all sorts of immune compromising drugs due to a genetic illness. I know my 76 year old mother is on immune compromising medicine because of severe arthritis. I know my Dad limps around because he can't get knee surgery during this Covid crisis.

I am pissed and depressed because I can't use my boat. But I can deal with it for 3 weeks. My friends, you fellow fishermen and boaters, you keep saying my rights, my rights, me, me, me. I can't, I will, I'm getting screwed.... This is not about YOU. You are being asked to put someone beside yourself first, for only 3 more weeks. 

By the way, if you happen to be 40+ pounds overweight, or you smoke, you better pray. For you, this IS far worse then the flu. Ventilators are far less effective for Covid patients than for normal pneumonia patients. If you get it, or your buddy gets it, or your dad gets it, and they smoke, are over-weight, or are old, they are in real trouble. Most of us are middle aged guys will be just fine. This temporary sacrifice is not about us. Its about them.

Before you go an write me off as some tree huggin, progressive liberal, think again. I voted for Bush 1 and 2, Romney, and McCain. This Easter many of us will celebrate a man who sacrificed and gave up his rights for the benefit of others he did not know. I think I can give up boating, even though it probably won't have an impact, for the possible benefit of other people. Can you?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Danno said:


> *There is a huge thread on this subject in the Detroit River Forum. It appears that the information above is an interpretation from the DNR .... check to see it the quote above is from a DNR link. The arguement is that the DNR cant make the laws but they enforce them. I just read the Executive order 2020-42 (see below) and no where does it state you cant fish or use a powerboat. I'm not planning on fishing, but I think the DNR is enforcing a law that doesn't exist
> View attachment 515089
> *


Maybe you just need to dig deeper....


----------



## LEE41 (Oct 28, 2014)

Holzer, could not have said it any better. I’m as upset as anyone as I’ve been waiting all winter to get after some Smallies. And I disagree with almost all of the Governor’s politics. But I also follow the rules that are made by elected officials, and understand that this is much more dangerous to others than it is to me.


----------



## spearehead (Mar 16, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe you just need to dig deeper....
> View attachment 515097


----------



## cliff lingsch (Apr 27, 2019)

You can write your state representative and or senator, but whitmere is acting alone. Her, her ink pen, and a fawning, supportive media. Elections have consequences.


Holzer said:


> Do I think the state and the country are over-reacting to Covid? Yes, probably. The math and models suggest this it is equivalent to a bad flu or maybe a bit worse. Heck, I probably already had it. I work(ed) in sales, my wife works in a hospital, I have kids that forget to wash their hands.
> 
> However, I do know there are 40 covid patients on ventilators at my wife's hospital, so it is really out there. I do know my hunting and fishing fanatic friend in SE Michigan is holed up in his cabin up North for the past 4 weeks because he is on immune compromising medicine and has nearly died of pneumonia twice. I do know my co-work who is an AR-15 collector, hand-gun-lovin, anit-establishment type is terrified because he too is on all sorts of immune compromising drugs due to a genetic illness. I know my 76 year old mother is on immune compromising medicine because of severe arthritis. I know my Dad limps around because he can't get knee surgery during this Covid crisis.
> 
> ...


Yep, tree hugging liberal progressive. Voted for Romney, McCain and Bush. Trump not mentioned so I guess Hillary too. Please get off the high horse. Some people do have common sense and can act accordingly. Every year the common flu kills 30,000 in the U.S. In a bad year 60,000. Elderly and the very young. Not a whisper about it. You cannot tell me there is not a reasonable common sense reaction between doing nothing and martial law.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Cheer up guys. Just because you can't use a boat or buy plants for a garden doesn't mean you can't go to the liquor store, get a bottle (to give money to the state) or buy scratch offs (to give money to the state).


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

cliff lingsch said:


> You can write your state representative and or senator, but whitmere is acting alone. Her, her ink pen, and a fawning, supportive media. Elections have consequences.
> 
> Yep, tree hugging liberal progressive. Voted for Romney, McCain and Bush. Trump not mentioned so I guess Hillary too. Please get off the high horse. Some people do have common sense and can act accordingly. Every year the common flu kills 30,000 in the U.S. In a bad year 60,000. Elderly and the very young. Not a whisper about it. You cannot tell me there is not a reasonable common sense reaction between doing nothing and m
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

So, anyone with a kayak or canoe can drive their pickup loaded up, stop and get gas and coffee then proceed for miles to launch their craft.?....................hmmmm.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe you just need to dig deeper....
> View attachment 515097


The FAQ isn’t the law which is what you posted. He posted the actually law. That’s a big difference.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Milosh said:


> The FAQ isn’t the law which is what you posted. He posted the actually law. That’s a big difference.


Well you are wrong and here is why. The actual written law is the bill that allows the governer to create orders as she sees fit. The governer posts the executive order. The departments around the state are allowed to ask for clarifications on the order because an order cannot cover every single scenario and some things need clarification. A great example is her order that only essential dental work can be performed. The michigan dental association asked for clarification on teeth cleanings and the the governer answered their question. The answer clarifies the order and it becomes a violation. Same scenario went for lawn care services and golfing. 

In the boating instance law enforcement agencies asked the governer and she addressed it. She has been given the right to do so by legislation. Her response is documented in her webisite in the covid 2020-42 frequently asked questions section.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nope! He posted the governor's REVISED order with clarification that restricts power boats. We b screwed! 
<----<<<


----------

